

Infographics to the Aid of the 99 Percent - spngejen
http://www.good.is/post/occupy-design-visual-tools-for-the-99-percent?utm_campaign=daily_good&utm_medium=email_daily_good&utm_source=headline_link&utm_content=Occupy%20Design%3A%20Visual%20Tools%20for%20the%2099%20Percent

======
rhizome
That's not a great chart, especially for a sign or something people will only
see for a second.

